# Daisy's Cockapoo pals :)



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy wanted me to introduce her bestest Cockapoo pals to you. The beautiful blonde girl is Lexi and the fabulous curly coated apricot is Max. Also in the video is Alfie a Sharpei, Max a Jackadoodle cross and a barky dog I hadn't met before!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh they look lovely together... and what a nice day, lucky you x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I go there everyday but this was the first time the three of us had got together! It was so lovely to see them running around! Apologies for me in the middle of it telling Daisy to leave the bottle!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

........but how obedient! Clever Daisy. 

The start of our walks are always meeting and playing with other dogs on the green. Love it, and it's so good for them to play with all kinds of breeds. Daisy's friends are rather yummy it has to be said. 

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> ........but how obedient! Clever Daisy.
> 
> The start of our walks are always meeting and playing with other dogs on the green. Love it, and it's so good for them to play with all kinds of breeds. Daisy's friends are rather yummy it has to be said.
> 
> Karen xx


She is brilliant ! I am just waiting for the teenage stage when she starts to ignore me again! Max is a bit like that at the moment, but he is lovely!  

It was funny because Daisy and Max had been out together for three mornings in a row and then we went out with Lexi and her owner that evening. Lexi tells Max off if he gets a bit rough by barking at him. When she told him off, it didnt matter what Daisy was doing she went over to Lexi and barked at her as if to say 'Don't bark at my friend'!  I didn't tell Daisy that actually Lexi and Max had been friends for quite some time!  She must be quite taken with him!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love doggy play dates  

Daisy is fab and I love her friends too .... You are lucky have cockapoos friends near by.. so nice for Daisy ...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Really lovely picture, looks like fun.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

aw so cute! I can't wait to do this with Vincent  

Daisy is so big! And I love her fur  lovely!! :love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, that's lovely, Daisy has grown loads


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes she has grown! 

Her coat is lovely but she doesn't like being brushed!  The other Cockapoo Mums trim their dogs so I think I am going to see if I can get some trimming advice from them. I am trying to trim around Daisy's eyes but she hates it! 

Her and Lexi have a similar coat but Max is much curlier and denser, really fabulous all of them!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great video Sarah, Daisy is looking fab! So glad she ended up with you.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh thank you, that is really kind! I am glad she ended up with me aswell! 

How is Obi today?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Doing brilliantly - the steroids are really working! He greeted me with a rub this morning and he is letting me gently stoke his back and body....cuddle time is coming :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Doing brilliantly - the steroids are really working! He greeted me with a rub this morning and he is letting me gently stoke his back and body....cuddle time is coming :hug:


That is lovely, I am so pleased for you both. xxxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww hasn't she grown and she looks such a happy girl.

I love to see dogs playing together.


----------

